# bird dog ?



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Friend of mine just got a lab boarder collie mix.He was wondering about training it for upland bird hunting.How and when is the best time to start it is seven weeks old.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

husker said:


> Friend of mine just got a lab boarder collie mix.He was wondering about training it for upland bird hunting.How and when is the best time to start it is seven weeks old.


Couldn't be any different than a full blood lab? :wink: :wink:


----------

